# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acne

## evolution

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb last van matige acné, en het gekke is als ik een tijdje geen seks heb dat het een stukje minder wordt, en als ik weer vaker seks heb dat het dan weer toeneemt. Ik lees overal dat er geen verband tussen is maar tog zit het mij niet helemaal lekker, als ik seks heb denk ik heletijd aan mijn puistjes en als ik klaar ben dan voel ik mij rot.
Bedankt alvast.

----------


## evolution

Niemand? :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

hallo,

kon je niks vinden in de andere posts over dit onderwerp?
acne heeft wel te maken met hormonen... als ik ongesteld ben dan heb ik er meer last van... 
gebruik jij al bepaalde creme's lotions of iets om het te verminderen? en krijg je dan pukkels overal of alleen lokaal?

----------


## Fransnr1

Hebben jullie ook al Clear Action gebruikt of Epoch?

Clear Action:
Het is een veelomvattend product om tekenen van vroegere puistjes te helpen reduceren, huidige puistjes te helpen minimaliseren en bij te dragen aan een gezond ogende huid in de toekomst. Kom iedere ochtend en avond in actie en help uw huid er zo goed mogelijk uit te zien en zo goed mogelijk aan te voelen.

Epoch:
Helpt het ongemak van puistjes te verminderen. Epoch combineert bewezen poriezuiverende ingrediënten met Jobstranen (een botanisch ingrediënt dat van oudsher in Azië gebruikt werd om roodheid te reduceren), duizendblad (eeuwenlang gebruikt om de huid te kalmeren), klis (dat de probleemhuid helpt opknappen) en kamille-extract (dat de huid kalmeert).

Meer info nodig? Ask me (pb bericht is het snelst).

----------


## SchoonheidsspecialistN

Lieve Mensen,

Wie wil mij redden voor mijn laatste herkansing Voor mijn examen ACNE??

Het examen vind plaats op: Woensdag 13 Juni om 8:30 Op het Vitalis college Te Breda

*Wil Jij van je Acne AF??* Bel mij dan snel voor deze datum!! Hoe meer hoe beter!

Voor Man en Vrouw. Gezicht, rug of borst.

Ik Vergoed je reiskosten! dus voor jou geheel kosteloos! Reageren dus!

Alvast heel erg bedankt! 

Neem contact met me op: [email protected]

----------


## sandervdmeer

Hoi,

Ik heb geen last van een vermeerdering/vermindering van de pukkels en puistjes bij het wel of niet hebben van seks. Wel heb ik heel veel producten gebruikt die zeggen te helpen tegen acne. Helaas werkte er geen een echt goed, totdat ik laatst iets vond op internet. Het heet gladskin en werkt echt super goed. Het wordt door een bedrijf uit Nederland gemaakt en het is door meerdere internationale bedrijven goed gekeurd. Je kan het heel makkelijk bestellen via www.gladskin.com Bij mij werkte het heel goed en raad het jullie ook aan.

Gr.

----------


## Shitwista

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik kan jullie ermee helpen!! en jullie mij weer :$

Ik ben schoonheidsspecialiste en doe nu examen in acne.
We moeten iemand vinden met 5 puistjes (witte koppen) en 5 comedonen.

Je krijgt een behandeling die bestaat uit:
- Reiniging
- Peeling
- Onzuiverheden verwijderen
- Masker
- Dagcreme

Deze dingen helpen je om je huid weer te herstellen.

Mijn examens zijn vrijdag 8 maart of eventueel vrijdag 15 maart om 13:00, in Eindhoven. Ben jij degene die geschikt is of ken je misschien iemand anders?

Mail me dan graag even op: [email protected].

Dankjewel!!

----------


## Blizzard

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik heb geen last van een vermeerdering/vermindering van de pukkels en puistjes bij het wel of niet hebben van seks. Wel heb ik heel veel producten gebruikt die zeggen te helpen tegen acne. Helaas werkte er geen een echt goed, totdat ik laatst iets vond op internet. Het heet gladskin en werkt echt super goed. Het wordt door een bedrijf uit Nederland gemaakt en het is door meerdere internationale bedrijven goed gekeurd. Je kan het heel makkelijk bestellen via www.gladskin.com Bij mij werkte het heel goed en raad het jullie ook aan.
> 
> Gr.


Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------

